# The Way to 90K



## chris1966 (Apr 12, 2016)

So here is what you have to do to make 90K in the ride share business.

25 rides a day at $10 each

7 days a week

52 weeks (no vacation, hahaha)

Not very promising, but this is reality.

So to all you new drivers out there with dreams of 90K, GOOD LUCK!!!

P.S. The math actually adds up to 91K, but I rounded up the rides per day as it was 24 and change per day.


----------



## chris1966 (Apr 12, 2016)

I forgot to add.

If you get 2 $10 trips an hour, you only have to drive 12.5 hours a day.


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

Sounds lovely!


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

good luck getting 25 $ 10 rides.

Most rides are now $4-7 so you need to do 50 rides a day.

Here in Melbourne we have boot drivers so the Camry can drive 24 hours to make their Xchange repayments.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

chris1966 said:


> So here is what you have to do to make 90K in the ride share business.
> 
> 25 rides a day at $10 each
> 
> ...


Thats about right , $90,000= 90,000 hamburgers a year if I choose the dollar menu.
90,000÷365=246.75 hamburgers a day.
and if the year is a leap year ,it will be different.
either or is good..


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

joffie said:


> good luck getting 25 $ 10 rides.
> 
> Most rides are now $4-7 so you need to do 50 rides a day.
> 
> Here in Melbourne we have boot drivers so the Camry can drive 24 hours to make their Xchange repayments.


Well in Orlando

If you give 4 minimum rides an hour every hour of the day every day of the year, you can make 94,608 a year.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

Depends on the market. Last week in SF, 131 rides in 45 hours (2.9 rides per hour). $1,450 after gas. $32/hr without working the majority of the morning/afternoon rush hours. 

Full-time driver would have to work 54 hours a week, so 11 hours 5 days a week, or 7.7 hours 7 days a week. Depends on the market, but it is possible. Also, lower cost of living areas require different salary expectations. $50k in Las Cruces, NM is equivalent to $90k in San Francisco, CA.


----------



## chris1966 (Apr 12, 2016)

Carbalbm said:


> Depends on the market. Last week in SF, 131 rides in 45 hours (2.9 rides per hour). $1,450 after gas. $32/hr without working the majority of the morning/afternoon rush hours.
> 
> Full-time driver would have to work 54 hours a week, so 11 hours 5 days a week, or 7.7 hours 7 days a week. Depends on the market, but it is possible. Also, lower cost of living areas require different salary expectations. $50k in Las Cruces, NM is equivalent to $90k in San Francisco, CA.


Unfortunately in Las Cruces, NM we are lucky to get 3 rides a day. Good thing it's not my only side hustle, LOL!!!


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

You need to subtract expenses. Minus $10k. You're down to $80k. Then there's taxes. (Assuming you deduct miles you still gotta Minus another $15k.). Your hard work and broken car made you nothing.


----------



## RedFox (Nov 29, 2015)

chris1966 said:


> So here is what you have to do to make 90K in the ride share business.
> 
> 25 rides a day at $10 each
> 
> ...


Or, become a SQL, JAVA, or some other developer / IT professional.....and make $90K+.


----------



## milooo (Feb 15, 2016)

a frind of mine was in NM and took uber and asked guy what he made a year doing uber. he said 70k a year. I told my friend no way in hell does a uber x driver make that much. I uber 15 to 20 hours a week and make 100 to 150 tops a week and thats before any expense taken out lol


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

In my regular job I pull in over $100k. But it's never enough. I rent rooms on Airbnb too - 3 sources of income (counting Uber). In retirement, rental income is necessary, so are dividend income, 401k, IRA, annuities, Social security and a part time job like rideshare. Multiple sources are CRUCIAL and necessary.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

milooo said:


> a frind of mine was in NM and took uber and asked guy what he made a year doing uber. he said 70k a year. I told my friend no way in hell does a uber x driver make that much. I uber 15 to 20 hours a week and make 100 to 150 tops a week and thats before any expense taken out lol


70 k is what 100k miles or more


----------



## RedFox (Nov 29, 2015)

I work PT as a male gigolo...when business is slow with Uber. I cater to older rich ladies in the Great Falls, VA region.


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

I worked my ass off part time this year for $9200 revenue


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

chris1966 said:


> So here is what you have to do to make 90K in the ride share business.
> 
> 25 rides a day at $10 each
> 
> ...


Quit now and carjack luxury cars doing Uber pool.


----------



## chris1966 (Apr 12, 2016)

milooo said:


> a frind of mine was in NM and took uber and asked guy what he made a year doing uber. he said 70k a year. I told my friend no way in hell does a uber x driver make that much. I uber 15 to 20 hours a week and make 100 to 150 tops a week and thats before any expense taken out lol


Maybe 2 years ago. hahaha. Definitely not now, way to many drivers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

chris1966 said:


> Maybe 2 years ago. hahaha. Definitely not now, way to many drivers.


Having trouble feeding myself with Uber.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Meanwhile, Uber is a fat cow who's been eating rather well lately.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> Meanwhile, Uber is a fat cow who's been eating rather well lately.


No... the company has been hemorrhaging money lately paying out incentives...
When they start losing lawsuits the incentives will disappear,

If venture capital firms stop throwing money at uber, it's going to rapidly go downhill.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Incentive? What's that? Is it related to a surge?


----------



## chris1966 (Apr 12, 2016)

We haven't seen a promotion, incentive, or surge in about 3 months where I reside.


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Something is going to happen in the real near future .


----------



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

RedFox said:


> Or, become a SQL, JAVA, or some other developer / IT professional.....and make $90K+.


LOL, that's my exact plan  Self studying now, taking a Ruby track bootcamp in spring. Hoping to get on with Nike...have something of an in


----------



## Ocuberscum (Nov 15, 2016)

Yea 10 dollars each trip is over shooting a tad. I get 4-5 dollar rides all the time, plus you have to factor in down time


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

chris1966 said:


> We haven't seen a promotion, incentive, or surge in about 3 months where I reside.


and the promotions and incentives will get even more rare as uber tries to be profitable. Surges might increase thou, since this is just uber playing voodoo behind the scenes, you might be pleasantly surprised by increased surges. Afterall why wouldn't uber increases the number of surges, there's probobly a button uber can push to start surges. (I know there's a button they can push to stop it)


----------



## tomabq (Jan 14, 2015)

milooo said:


> a frind of mine was in NM and took uber and asked guy what he made a year doing uber. he said 70k a year. I told my friend no way in hell does a uber x driver make that much. I uber 15 to 20 hours a week and make 100 to 150 tops a week and thats before any expense taken out lol


Must have been Ron. He literally sleeps in his car! Do not forget he grosses that much and has no life!


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

San Francisco Rate Card for X

Base Fare: *$2*
Per Minute: *$0.22*
Per Mile: *$1.15*
Cancellation Fee: *$5*
Service Fees: *$1.55*
Minimum Fare: *$6.55*
San Francisco Population Density (people/sq mile)

17,246.4

Given those numbers 2.89 rides per hour is going to add up to some decent money. Throw in the occasional surge and tips and you'll be doing okay. San Fran is also a very tech driven economy.

Here my best day is 1.88 rides per hour. With a population density closer to 1,800 people/sq mile that's actually pretty good.

Don't forget the $90K doesn't include Uber's fee, which knocks you down to $67, 500.


----------



## AdventurePartnerDan (Sep 7, 2017)

RedFox said:


> I work PT as a male gigolo...when business is slow with Uber. I cater to older rich ladies in the Great Falls, VA region.


I started being one , when I stopped giving the Milk for free.


----------



## travelhacker (Oct 30, 2017)

chris1966 said:


> So here is what you have to do to make 90K in the ride share business.
> 
> 25 rides a day at $10 each
> 
> ...


That's a lot of rides and no time off. Question. How many hours a day to achieve that?


----------



## AdventurePartnerDan (Sep 7, 2017)

Maybe they let they let a relative, drive the car part time? Drugs?

*Pinky*: Gee, *Brain*. What are we going to do tonight? The*Brain*: The same thing we do every night, *Pinky*. Try to take over the world.


----------

